
Display on Moto X called groundbreaking by researcher - devx
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1035_3-57607633-94/display-on-moto-x-called-groundbreaking-by-researcher/
======
Killah911
It's a shame to see what passes for "reporting". It's an ad, not an article...

------
iamshs
[http://anandtech.com/show/7335/the-
iphone-5s-review/9](http://anandtech.com/show/7335/the-iphone-5s-review/9)

That makes interpreting these battery life charts difficult. MotoX battery -
8.36 Whr, Iphone 5S - 5.96 Whr. Yet, iPhone 5S betters MotoX on all these
charts except cellular talk one. Cellular talk is independent of SoC or
display.

------
goblin89
What about touch latency? I wonder if Moto X's screen is more responsive than
the ones used in Apple's devices.

------
mullr
Market researcher, that is.

